# Impaled!



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is my 99% finished Impaled! prop










A funny thing: about 20 minutes ago I had a police officer at my door. He said someone stopped by the station and told them the pro looked too realistic and something about blood and guts. The complainer wanted it taken down! But the police officer said he could not make me take it down, complimented me on the prop, and went about his business with a smile on his face. I'm flattered!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hehehe, a little bit too much gore for me but I love it when us haunters ruffle feathers of someone. I'm sure that this person that sent the police had nothing better to do. They should pick up a better hobby than sending cops on neighbors. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

As a concerned parent...

... I can't wait until my son gets a little older so he can help me make props like this. But different strokes for different folks, I guess. Good job, I'm sure it looks GREAT at night with some strategic lighting.


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Still working on the lighting, but yes it does look better at night  Not so bad for scrap pallet wood, tape double arms and legs, old clothes, and some Great Stuff. Oh yeah and spay paint.


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

You're probably not going to win "neighbor of the year"...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking prop. And you've had the added claim to fame that not many of us haunters can claim, the cops called on them. The only thing my neighbors do is write relgious stuff with chalk on the sidewalk in front of my house.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome Prop! Good Job on getting the cops called, lol! 

To Scareme: My neighbors used to do that, so I took a piece of charcoal and drew a pentagram on the sidewalk between their religious stuff. Never happened since.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Nice job - I love the way the body is distorted around the stake as if the killer really had to force the stake through.

I dunno about you guys but I'm fed up with the Christian wackos trying to stop us. Halloween (for me anyway) is not a celebration of satan or wicca - it's an excuse to entertain ourselves building props, entertaining kids and for having a damn good party. Horror is a lot more entertaining than Santa and his elves because it comes in so many varieties.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gruesomely disturbing in a good way.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

It looks like fresh intestines.

JUICY!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job!!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sweet. I love it when the cops come by and do that.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

He's got a really realistic slump to him and I think the arms turned out really good.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

fritz42_male said:


> Nice job - I love the way the body is distorted around the stake as if the killer really had to force the stake through.
> 
> I dunno about you guys but I'm fed up with the Christian wackos trying to stop us. Halloween (for me anyway) is not a celebration of satan or wicca - it's an excuse to entertain ourselves building props, entertaining kids and for having a damn good party. Horror is a lot more entertaining than Santa and his elves because it comes in so many varieties.


i wrote an essay,just like that. Did the cop ask how it was made?I sure would.Absolutely love it


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Essay? What essay, draik? Do tell...


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

check out my blog,and i really need me one of these guys


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job! It does look very realistic.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

fritz42_male said:


> Nice job - I love the way the body is distorted around the stake as if the killer really had to force the stake through.
> 
> I dunno about you guys but I'm fed up with the Christian wackos trying to stop us. Halloween (for me anyway) is not a celebration of satan or wicca - it's an excuse to entertain ourselves building props, entertaining kids and for having a damn good party. Horror is a lot more entertaining than Santa and his elves because it comes in so many varieties.


the prop looks awesome, I may have to 'borrow' that idea sometime in the future.

but I have to say that those christian wackos do have every right to complain when the stuff out front gets gory like that. Not saying I would, but little kids probably shouldn't be exposed to that type of stuff unless their parents are ok with it.

nothing against anyone on here but the majority of people aren't crazy into halloween like us


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Yes but the hypocrisy is that most of the complainers probably let their kids watch NCIS, CSI etc etc with all the gory detail that those programs go into.

If I had a prop like that outside and a christian told me to take it down because it was 'satan worship' I'd tell him/her where to go. If that same person told me it was because it was scaring their kids through being too realistic then I'd either move it or tone it down.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Every time I see this thread title, I think it sez:
"IMPALAED!"
Impalas were cool cars....


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Makes me want a sloppy joe....

Good Job!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

fritz42_male said:


> Yes but the hypocrisy is that most of the complainers probably let their kids watch NCIS, CSI etc etc with all the gory detail that those programs go into.
> 
> If I had a prop like that outside and a christian told me to take it down because it was 'satan worship' I'd tell him/her where to go. If that same person told me it was because it was scaring their kids through being too realistic then I'd either move it or tone it down.


lol but yeah thats what I mean... because of scaring kids. the psychos who think us haunters worship satan is a bit much, and that actually happened to me a few years ago while advertising. Some lady kept driving around the spot I was standing at yelling "DEMONIC" about 10 times


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I have nothing against these hardcore religious wackos. They live in thier own little world, and I assume in ignorant bliss. But if they are going to intrude into our domain, the least they can do is get a little education first. Where do they come up with this stuff? Halloween today is based on numerous cultural beliefs, and none of those have or had anything to do with satanism or evil for that matter. Satanism is strictly connected to the christian mythos, which technically had no halloween, or anything like it. Historically it is about celebrating and commemorating our recently deceased loved ones, for the most part. Of course today it is about candy and scaring each other.:jol:


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Most christian celebrations are based on paganist events anyway. Not that many christians know about or believe this!


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

fritz I was about to say the same thing! I am pagan and though I believe people are entitled to choose their own religion, I do not believe they have the right tell everyone else that if they if they are not christian they are evil. I don't know how many times I have heard that. Anyway, the did go a little off kilter from my original plan which was a skeletal corpse as done like SpookyBlue's groundbreakers. However, after I got the frame built, it sort of took on a life of it's own. I'm not entirely sure I had any control over the direction it went lol. It was made for a haunt that I was planning for this year, but with no help I have no haunt, so we are aiming for next year. So far my neighbors love the prop and others that I have. I even had someone who lives down the road walk over and take pics and the props weren't even done! People stop all the time in front of my house to check it out. I just think that there was one anti-Halloween religious nut who didn't like it and wanted to be a jerk. If my neighbors complained and it was offending people, I would pack it away and use it in my haunt. Can you believe this was made from old pallets, packing tape, newspaper, and old clothes? The arms and legs are tape doubles and the torso is 2 grocery bags stuffed with newspaper


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

fritz42_male said:


> Most christian celebrations are based on paganist events anyway. Not that many christians know about or believe this!


Agreed, but count me among the Christians that are aware of this. Christmas is way off. Most Christian celebrations were intended to overshadow celebrations of other religions.


----------

